# 2011 Routan SE door problem



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok, back again with another issue that just sprang up. This time it is the driver's side interior door handle. For some reason the handle is not springing back to the flush position when opening the door. There also was a brief problem with it not latching shut, but haven't seen that in a little while now so, not worrying about that at this point. Today I took off the interior door panel and examined the cable connection the handle to the latch system and it seems as though the cable might be stuck somewhere. There seems to be a little bit of slack in the cable, which is preventing the spring in the handle from returning it to the flush or fully retracted position. I disconnected everything and closed the latch to simulate the door being shut and took a set of vice grips and pulled on the cable and could not get it to budge. Now, with everything installed, the door can be opened with the interior handle, so not sure what is going on while the panel is off. There is another panel inside of the interior trim panel, which I removed all of the bolts and screws from to try to remove it, but with everything that it is holding, i.e. window motor, window tracks, etc.... I really did not want to mess with taking that out, i simply pulled it away a bit from the door to see what I could see, which was not much....

So, has anybody had any issue like this?? Or if you can point me to a Chrysler forum that might have addressed this issue would be helpful too...

Thanks.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Chryslerminivan.net, is an excellent source. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

Ahhhh, ok, thanks a bunch!! I see you have a '10 Routan, so no door issue ever?

I forgot to mention that all doors lock when using the key fob, except the driver's door. The door lock plunger on the driver's door stays up and does not lower flush like the passenger side when the doors are locked.... Tells me there is something definitely up with the mechanism, but not sure what that could be....


----------

